# They have arrived!!!



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ruby has 8 little ones that I've been able to count so far. I can't see well because of all the paper. There seems to be one that didn't survive and I'm not sure when I should remove it? I read that we should just leave her and the babies be for 24 hours.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is up to you and the rat. If she seems ok with it, you can get in there right away. If she seems stressed I'd wait. I handle my babies sometimes right after they are born!

Mom probably ate the baby or will. But you can remove it whenever.


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

When I go up later with her fresh food I'll see how it goes. Right now I've just been peeking in and checking on them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Goodluck! I always give my moms alittle snack when I check on their babies. 

Be aware that some rats may have hormonal maternal aggression. So even if she was sweet as could be before, she may be aggressive now. Not all moms have it. They shouldn't ideally, but it does happen. So just be careful reaching inside the cage. I always suggest letting mom leave the nest herself before you touch anything or mess with them. Less stress for her. 

But you can handle them. Moms wont abandon them or anything like that. Just only for a few minutes as first until they get their coats/eyes open.

I just had babies myself last night. Its always exciting


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

She's under paper with the babies and not interesting in anything I have to offer. I hear squeaking and she's moving around doing her mom thing. It is very exciting but I think I was more nervous about her having babies then when I had my own! Congratulations on your babies! I hope they are all doing well!


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Congratulations on your 8 little ones! I hope they're all doing okay! If mama rat is okay with it, you can get right in there. I usually give my rat mummies half an hour or so to re cooperate and then ill give them a snack and do the ever so exciting baby count and start handling. You can handle the babies right away, mum won't reject them, just do it in small amounts to start with. You'll need to check the babies for milk bands to make sure they're all being fed, but I shouldn't think you'll have any problems with mum feeding all of them as she's had quite a small litter by rats standards haha! I have two litters due on Monday, so exciting!


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

I was just up with them and Ruby left the cage pretty quick to take a break...I counted 14 but one is very tiny. I had my hand in but to be honest I'm nervous to pick them up. I see milk bands on some but couldn't see everyones belly. I cleaned up the cage a bit. Ruby was not eager to go back in but was redoing some of the nest and covering them all up. How long is it ok for her to be away from them?


----------



## Newmom19 (Dec 24, 2016)

OMG! You have 2 litters arriving! I can't even imagine. I hope all goes well and everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Newmom19 said:


> She's under paper with the babies and not interesting in anything I have to offer. I hear squeaking and she's moving around doing her mom thing. It is very exciting but I think I was more nervous about her having babies then when I had my own! Congratulations on your babies! I hope they are all doing well!


Thank you! I am insanely excited for this litter. They are my first harley babies. Sadly the mom can't produce enough milk to feed them so I had to split her litter in two and give them to foster moms. Luckily both moms accepted the babies perfectly. Rats are such wonderful moms! So I have 3 litters of babies right now lol! I have my hands full!

14 babies is quite a good size litter. It may be more difficult for her to feed them all. I definitely would suggest getting in there and handling them to make sure they all have milk bands. If not you may need to supplement them with some soy or KMR milk. and/or rotate feeding. If you lose some, don't be sad. 

The babies need mom for warmth. I only like to keep her away no more then a few mins- 5 mins until they get their fur.


----------



## RatsRule55 (Dec 29, 2016)

Congrats!!! And I suggest you remove the poor little one who didn't make it after the 24 hours. I wouldn't want a rotting body by my babies (I've had 2 boys of mine die I didn't want their cage mate to see that so I buried the bodies as soon as possible)


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't be nervous! With a litter that size you're going to need to check for milk bands to make sure everyone is being fed, if not you'll need to supplement them with some soy or kitten milk. It's best to start handling this early on, makes for some super well socialised and hand tame babies! The babies are going to need mum for warmth, at this stage i don't let my mums away for any longer than a few minutes. When their fur comes in you can start letting her out for longer periods at a time, but as for now no longer than 5 minutes.Thank you! I'll have my hands full, but it's worth it!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Thank you! I am insanely excited for this litter. They are my first harley babies. Sadly the mom can't produce enough milk to feed them so I had to split her litter in two and give them to foster moms. Luckily both moms accepted the babies perfectly. Rats are such wonderful moms! So I have 3 litters of babies right now lol! I have my hands full!


CongRATS with your first Harley babies!Please post pictures !


----------

